# Forge World Bulletin #44; Solar Auxilia Stormhammer Preview



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Slightly different than the Book IV; Conquest mock up we've seen










Should be available at weekender, according to the bulletin.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

does it looks like plastic?? or am i drunk?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The two aren't necessarily exclusive.

I can see what you mean, though.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Let the mini inspired masturbation begin aaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhh! And I'm done!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally I prefer the old epic sculpt. It looks like its missing something from the top cannon.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Vaz said:


> The two aren't necessarily exclusive.
> 
> I can see what you mean, though.


that was a tricky question of mine. you won the holmes prize, sir. The John Holmes prize.
btw if the model were to be cast in plastic from forgeworld...i'd be tempted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The question of wether it's plastic or not raises a question. Considering the fantastic new large plastic kits we've seen like the knight, or all the End Times stuff that are all comparable with FW quality, does anyone else think that FWs days might be numbered? We've already seen them pretty much drop WFB, and the HH stuff seems to be 90% of they're doing now.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Not all kits are feasible in Plastic just yet. Plus FW still scratches an itch some players can't get scratched by GW main.

And even if the Heresy is the primary part of their work right now they are doing other things. I mean we just got IA13 not that long ago, and IA12 is only about a year older than that. So it's not like everything is completely on hold right now.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Definitely looks like plastic parts mixed with the resin parts, presumably it was made starting from a Baneblade and going from there so I'm not surprised.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone else think that turret could use a turret on it?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Anyone else think that turret could use a turret on it?


isnt that an ork thing tho?


----------

